# Can pax change their driver rating?



## SEPA_UberDude (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm a part timer with about 200 rides under my belt and up until a couple weeks ago I had a 100% 5* rating. I got dinged with a 4* from one pax, but it didn't bother me since that particular night the app kept going dark on me and GMaps got confused, so a couple pax had to navigate for me and had a valid reason to give me an even lower rating.

Ever since then I had nothing but 5* again until this afternoon. When I got home last night I checked my $$ and ratings and saw I had 47 5* ratings and a 4.98 overall rating, but getting ready to go back online today I saw I only had 46 5* ratings, plus another 4*. Then after an awesome ride with a guy who tipped me $10 for an $8 fare I was curious if he rated me so I checked again and saw now I only had 45 5*'s and now I have a one 1*, yet no issues reported from a pax.

I know pax have anywhere from 72 hours or until they request their next ride to rate a driver, depending on who you ask, but I didn't think they could change a rating. Does anyone know if that is possible? I'm not concerned so much about my rating since it's still 4.92, but now I'm wondering if I should be expecting a fare reduction along with a nasty gram from Uber because someone I drove last night decided they wanted a refund and made a false claim about me.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

All they have to do is go in trip history and select you were unprofessional poof its done.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Pax can change your rating at any time


----------



## Malone33 (Apr 8, 2018)

What are ratings?


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

Malone33 said:


> What are ratings?


I just 1* you for resurrecting a 1 year old thread with your Smart Ass response.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2017)

Ubet has changed it supposedly where rating cannot be changed


----------

